# Goodrich Silvertown Safety League Badge



## 53Phantom (Aug 28, 2010)

I picked one of these up on Ebay and was wondering where they were usually mounted on a bike. Thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2010)

Typically, they are mounted from the rear fender reflector. The problem that I have found with this is that it obscures some of the text. If you are mounting it on a Schwinn that has the deluxe three inch reflector, you can use the top screw that fastens the chrome housing to the fender. Then just slightly bend the tab, so that the Silvertown badge is vertical. I have always thought that if you had four of them, that the axle nuts would be kind of a cool place to put them. But one of them is hard enough to find, let alone four of them.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 28, 2010)

I put mine on the top mounting bolt for my dropstand clip.  Might move it down to the bottom one though.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 28, 2010)

OK cool! I mounted mine under my rear reflector too. My reflector is only about 1 1/4" round so, it didnt obstruct much of the lettering.


----------



## skoda (Aug 31, 2010)

*Here is where mine is mounted*

But it does obscure it.


----------

